# Nakamotoi 'Borneo' spathe



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

I repotted this after it went dormant for a few months. After several years keeping this plant, it sent up a spathe!

Sorry for the bad pic; I have my camera on loan for a while, so the cell phone will have to do.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Nice one Phil!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've got plenty of runners, but no spathes here yet. Nice one!


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Phil, very nice job with this plant. Nice shot.

Sorry for late response. Have been traveling.

Bill


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

I might have another spathe coming up on a runner in this same pot. If so, I'll make sure to get some better pics (I got my Nikon back  )

This plant has been a lot like Ideii; it loves to send out runners quickly and fill up every inch of available real estate. When I repotted it last time, the root-ball was enormous. Absolutely stunning with all the purple in the leaves. Similar in color to the Cordata KR01.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice one! Any close ups of the leaves?


----------

